# Another use for duct tape



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Was in Lifelabs today and saw a tip on their display on how to get rid of warts. Just cover them with duct tape!

Had to look it up:

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/using-tape-to-remove-warts-topic-overview


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

So that would mean it should work on Trudeau and Mulcair too!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brian K said:


> So that would mean it should work on Trudeau and Mulcair too!


They are not yet the ones with warts. Harper may use it in a different way


----------



## briana26 (Sep 24, 2015)

That's good


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

if government expenditures really did come physically out of the pocket books of the electorate, well this voter would be applying some duct tape judiciously over the wallet before daring to go to the polls again.

Ideologically small c conservative. Why Big C conservatives cannot be fiscal conservatives pisses me off.


----------

